# Salary / Wage Info ASAP



## davehudgb (Feb 20, 2014)

Presently looking at a number of positions - all require a CPC minimum  - are the wage recommendations on AAPC pretty accurate to the Medical Coding / Auditing Field overall? Overstated by any percentage? Any input/insight is greatly appreciated!!!


----------



## cordelia (Feb 20, 2014)

I found the salary survey to be pretty accurate for my region. But that also takes into account coders with many years of experience and those that are in HIM roles outside of coding, ie, managers, supervisors, auditing, etc. 

That being said, if you are a new coder, I would not expect that type of pay, you have to pay your dues before receiving increased compensation.


Cordelia, DRG Auditor, CCS, CPC


----------



## jamie@samwille.com (Feb 20, 2014)

I agree.  If you are new then the reports are high. You have start somewhere first  If you are someone you know are looking I am hiring. I currently have two positions open for a Medical Biller. Full time work Monday through Friday. You can email me if you want more info or see my posting on the job board here. Jamiew@hihinc.net


----------



## davehudgb (Feb 21, 2014)

*Thanks...*

I appreciate the feedback - applying for a position and it seems a bit high for what the job duties state - I'm presently responsible for coding/billing/auditing at a specialty clinic - would like to transition over to a standard medical practice, however, I'm also the medical practice manager. Going to be a tough road to transition as I would like to back away from the supervisory aspect and focus more on the coding / education / auditing aspect. Thanks Again. I didn't want to low ball it too much and looking to get my foot in the door.


----------

